# Bucks deny report of Kidd adding GM job



## Wiz (Feb 1, 2015)

> An Internet report that Milwaukee Bucks head coach Jason Kidd is expected this week to add the team’s general manager title and duties was denied by several league sources Sunday night.
> “Unequivocally not true,” a source told NBA.com, echoing the words in the report itself from Jake Suski, the Bucks’ vice president of communications.
> The piece, posted by OnMilwaukee.com Sunday evening and reported by longtime Milwaukee sports and news journalist Dave Begel, had heft for several reasons.
> First, Begel has been a fixture on Milwaukee’s sports scene for nearly four decades. Second, Kidd’s clout within the organization is considerable. In his first season, he led the Bucks from a 15-67 finish in 2013-14 to a 41-41 mark and a Eastern Conference playoff berth. Kidd also was seen by many as one of the draws for free agent big man Greg Monroe, who left Detroit and spurned interest from both the New York Knicks and Los Angeles Lakers to agree to a three-year, $50 million deal with Milwaukee.
> ...


NBA


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This guy barely knows how to coach at this point in his young career. Figure that one thing out before you add responsibility, please.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

He "barely" knows how to coach? Looked pretty good last year.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dornado said:


> He "barely" knows how to coach? Looked pretty good last year.


He's still figuring this thing out as he goes along. He's not too far removed from telling one of his players to purposefully spill his drink on him to buy time.


----------

